# Plumbing code exception for 2 restrooms



## Robert (Oct 28, 2020)

CPC has an exception allowing one single user restroom IF it is a *business* occupancy of 50 or less occupancy load. In my case, I'm looking at a cafe. My confusion comes with the following occupancy definitions: Assembly Group A-2 "restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities" and *Business Group B* "food processing establishments and commercial kitchens not associated with restaurants, cafeterias and similar dining facilities not more than 2500 sq. ft." The comma has me confused.....are they saying that a cafe less than 2500 sq. ft can be considered B (a dining facility) as opposed to A-2.....and thus allowed the single user restroom exception? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2020)

Assembly uses, less than 50 occupants are considered a (B)  business occupancy . One restroom per the building and plumbing codes, but if you serving alcohol, ABC sometimes requires a urinal.


----------



## Robert (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Ral@wyarch.com (Oct 29, 2020)

CPC 422.2 exception 3 confuses me.  Using this cafe example, his small cafe is a B, and for discussion purposes, lets say it has an occupant load of 40 people. Per Table A, 20Men + 20Women. Table 422.1 tells me a need Men = 1 T + 1 Ur, and Women =2T and a lav in each.  Does 422.2 exception 3 tell me that I only need one restroom with a single Toilet and Lav for the whole business? And it would be gender neutral in Calif......


----------



## JPohling (Oct 30, 2020)

Exception (3) is telling you exactly that.


----------



## Min Lim (Nov 12, 2020)

If it is B occupancy with OL of 50 or less, one unisex toilet room can be provided.  The single use toilet room must include one water closet, lavatory and urinal.  Also it requires a floor drain.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 13, 2020)

Min Lim said:


> If it is B occupancy with OL of 50 or less, one unisex toilet room can be provided.  The single use toilet room must include one water closet, lavatory and urinal.  Also it requires a floor drain.


a urinal and floor drain are not required as a part of a "one toilet facility".  establishments serving alcohol may be required to have a urinal.  the second fixture will trigger the floor drain


----------



## Min Lim (Nov 13, 2020)

Can you refer to code section?


----------



## Min Lim (Nov 15, 2020)

JPohling said:


> a urinal and floor drain are not required as a part of a "one toilet facility".  establishments serving alcohol may be required to have a urinal.  the second fixture will trigger the floor drain


Code references?


----------



## e hilton (Nov 15, 2020)

JPohling said:


> the second fixture will trigger the floor drain


Not sure i agree with that.  There is a recent discussion here about 2 restrooms with the lavs in a common area.  The lav area has a floor drain, the mens room has a floor drain because it has a urinal.  The womens room has two potties but no floor drain.


----------



## Min Lim (Nov 15, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Not sure i agree with that.  There is a recent discussion here about 2 restrooms with the lavs in a common area.  The lav area has a floor drain, the mens room has a floor drain because it has a urinal.  The womens room has two potties but no floor drain.


Per UPC 418.3, floor drain is required where toilet room contains two or more water closets; one water closet and one urinal.


----------



## ICE (Nov 15, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Not sure i agree with that.  There is a recent discussion here about 2 restrooms with the lavs in a common area.  The lav area has a floor drain, the mens room has a floor drain because it has a urinal.  The womens room has two potties but no floor drain.


Min Lim is correct.  I missed the floor drain in the women's can during a restaurant TI ..which I didn't know...and Min Lim was kind enough to point out.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 15, 2020)

Honest acceptance of "I missed it"


----------



## ICE (Nov 15, 2020)

I find it especially gratifying to learn new things.  My only regret is that it doesn’t happen more often.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 16, 2020)

Min Lim said:


> If it is B occupancy with OL of 50 or less, one unisex toilet room can be provided.  The single use toilet room must include one water closet, lavatory and urinal.  Also it requires a floor drain.


The word "unisex" is no longer in the CA code.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 16, 2020)

Min Lim said:


> Code references?






Then from the definitions of a "toilet facility"


----------



## Min Lim (Nov 16, 2020)

JPohling said:


> View attachment 7146
> 
> 
> Then from the definitions of a "toilet facility"
> View attachment 7147


Those sections do not eliminate the urinal and floor drain requirements.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 16, 2020)

Min Lim said:


> Those sections do not eliminate the urinal and floor drain requirements.


code section that requires a urinal in a one toilet facility? code section that requires a floor drain in a one toilet facility?


----------



## Min Lim (Nov 16, 2020)

JPohling said:


> code section that requires a urinal in a one toilet facility? code section that requires a floor drain in a one toilet facility?


Per CPC (UPC) Table 422.1, A or B occupancy requires minimum one urinal in addition to water closet, then floor drain is required per CPC 418.3 (3).  Section 422.2 allows a singe-use toilet room for three conditions, but it does not eliminate the required number of fixtures.
I know it is odd.  AHJ or Building Official may not require urinal and/or floor drain.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 17, 2020)

Do not agree with your interpretation.  the exception 422.2 (3) indicates that a single toilet facility serving 50 or less shall be permitted for use by both sexes.  I view this as an exception to the minimum plumbing fixture tables.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 20, 2020)

mark handler said:


> The word "unisex" is no longer in the CA code.


changed to "gender neutral"?


----------

